# Virenscanner unter Windows



## planet_fox (12. März 2009)

Hallo ich starte heute mal eine Virenscanner umfrage, einfach weill ich mal wissen will was so ein gesetzt wird und warum.Bzw würde ich mal gerne auch eure plus und minus punkte sehn .

Ich will aber hier normal scanner sehn keine enterprise sachen. Sprich Home user like


----------



## planet_fox (12. März 2009)

Ich setze (noch) Avira ein meine Top/Flop Liste

+ für Zuhause Kostenlos
+ Lastet System nicht aus

- Updates nervig immer dann wenn mans nicht brauch
- Erkennt Viren sagt auch welche aber kann sie nicht   löschen 

- Erkennt Viren nicht teilweise


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. März 2009)

Ich nutz auf der Win Kiste Nod32, ist nen reiner Virenscanner, gut zu configurieren, ressaurcenschonend und arbeitet sauber im Hintergrund ohne zu nerven.
Gruß Sven

kosten liegen so bei 50 euro ca / 2 jahre


----------



## rini90 (14. März 2009)

Ähmm ja, irgendwie fehlt mir das wort ich nutze garkeinen bei der Befragung.... ich nutze unter win keinen virenscanner, weil keine ahnung ich zu faul bin einen zu installieren, ansonsten hab ich immer Antivir genutzt, bin aber sehr unzufrieden damit


----------



## planet_fox (16. März 2009)

> Ehm wo ist G-Data?


Ok, habe ich hinzu gefügt. Hattet ich vergessen


----------



## andreea (25. März 2009)

*avira*

moin,
also ich verpasse jedem dau den ich betreue (und auch meine kollegen in der uni) avira bzw antivir personal. kostet nix und die Leute verstehen das einigermassen mit dem aufgeklappten regenschirm.
  Dozenten(also welchen mit geld ;-) ) empfehlen wir hingegen kaspersky.

wenn nix mehr läuft, haben wir eine knopicillin CD. die meisten user kommen allerdings mit ihrem norton...


----------



## Laubie (31. März 2009)

Hey, ich wollt auch noch für AVG stimmen ...

Avira kann ich mittlerweile nicht mehr sehen.
Das Programm hat sich in den letzten Jahren sowas von aufgebläht, das es keinen Spaß mehr macht, damit zu arbeiten.
Ständig kommt dieses Werbefenster, ... Das nervt echt.

Wenn ich jmd. einen Scanner installieren soll, so nehme ich die (mittlerweile) deutsche kostenlos Version von AVG (free.grisoft.de).

Der Brüller von Avira war letztens, bei meiner Mutter im Büro:
Da hatte ich AVG installiert. Ein Bekannter des Chefs meinte "Da is ja gar kein Schirm drauf" (Fachmännisch für "Da ist ja gar kein Virenscanner installiert )
und hat Avira drüber geballert.
Avire merkt aber nicht, dass schon ein Scanner installiert ist, und fupp, ging gar nix mehr 

Da durfte ich dann ersma wieder anrücken


----------



## andreea (1. Apr. 2009)

hallo laubie, ich hatte heute eine nutzerin bei der arbeit mit AVG.
ich habe es mir leider nicht gemerkt gehabt, ich wollte deiner empfehlung folgen und es mal an ein paar leuten ausprobieren ;-) :-D


----------



## planet_fox (2. Apr. 2009)

Ist das erlaubt Menschenversuche in der uni zu machen


----------



## Laubie (2. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von andreea:


> hallo laubie, ich hatte heute eine nutzerin bei der arbeit mit AVG.
> ich habe es mir leider nicht gemerkt gehabt, ich wollte deiner empfehlung folgen und es mal an ein paar leuten ausprobieren ;-) :-D


*g*
ist allemal besser als das schirmchen


----------



## planet_fox (4. Apr. 2009)

*Nod32*

Also ich teste mal Nod32, auf jedenfall Avast und AVG .


----------



## Polarwolf (3. Juni 2009)

Nunja. Es gab mal eine Website, welche Versuche zur Erkennungsrate und anderen Daten (wie z.B. Systembelastung etc) listet und regelmäßig durchführt. Wenn ich es finden sollte, poste ich den Link.

Wichtig ist nur:
Nod32 hat bis Heute (seit über 3 Jahren) jeden Test mit 100% bestanden und war auch bei den Systemresourcen sehr sparsam. Es ist definitv der beste AV Schutz.

Avira hat übrigens sehr schlecht abgeschlossen...


Ich such mal den Link wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## planet_fox (11. Juni 2009)

das wer sicherlich sehr interessant.


----------



## miglosch (24. Sep. 2009)

*Nod32 *lautet auch meine Antwort und das nicht, weil ich Vertriebspartner bin, sondern weil ich über die Jahre so meine Erfahrungen mit AV-Produkten sammeln konnte und Nod32 am Besten abgeschnitten hat.

Lizenz-, Update-, Crossgrade- und sonstige Anfragen im Bezug auf *Nod32* beantworte ich euch gerne... 

Soweit ich gesehen habe, wird Nod32 auch unter ISPC3 (amavisd-new) unterstützt.


----------



## noob (28. Sep. 2009)

... jetzt wo ich das Thema durchgelesen habe, habe auch ich Lust bekommen Antivir zu löschen und andere zu versuchen ...

Antivir nervt mit den Werbeanzeigen nach einem Update!

Mal schauen...


----------



## Quest (29. Sep. 2009)

Da meine Frau noch studiert kommen wir über das RZ der Uni an Sophos ran.
Das läuft bei uns zu Hause auf allen Rechnern.
Ist auch nicht übel...


----------



## miglosch (29. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von Quest:


> Da meine Frau noch studiert kommen wir über das RZ der Uni an Sophos ran.
> Das läuft bei uns zu Hause auf allen Rechnern.
> Ist auch nicht übel...



Studentenrabatte gibt es von nahezu jedem Virenschutzhersteller, so auch von Nod32. Bis vor Kurzem gab es sogar eine explizite Campusaktion, in der man die Internetsecurity-Suite für spottgünstige 9,99€ erwerben konnte. Leider ist die Aktion schon abgelaufen, sonst hätte ich sie hier mal angeboten. 
Aber auch ansonsten sind die Preise realistisch. Wenn man gleich für mehrere Jahre kauft, wird es unterm Strich auch günstiger...


----------



## Quest (29. Sep. 2009)

Ich meinte eigentlich die Campuslizenz von Sophos, die es erlaubt, dass der Scanner auch auf den Privatpcs der Studenten zu Hause eingesetzt wird, for free.
An Sophos kommt man als Privatperson afaik eher schwer ran.


----------



## Burge (29. Sep. 2009)

Ach echt? Ich kann es normal auf der Webseite kaufen wenn ich wolte


----------



## F4RR3LL (12. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von floollatroutt:


> Ich solll für nen Kumpel ein Programm suchen, mit dem man auch unter  Windows XP Premiere schauen kann FreeTV  ging angeblich nicht unter win XP.Was dürfte da funktionieren?Braucht ihr noch irgendwelche Infos?


Jap, hast du auch nur ganz grob die Überschrift gelesen worum es hier in diesem Thread geht?


----------

